# Carers allowance means test



## Atomic1 (21 Nov 2012)

Hi all. 
I'm looking for some advice on applying for carers allowance.
I have been on carers benefit for the last two years while caring for my mother and now wish to apply for carers allowance but the forms are not too straightforward to be honest.
My wife and I have savings of approx 50k which we have set aside for the future - it is held in joint accounts and our childrens accounts - will this stop me getting the full amount? 
Currently my wife works full time and will continue to do so earning over 47k gross. We have worked hard on saving as we anticipate a few bills in the future namely the garage roof and boiler that both are on their last legs and it will most likley be spent before next March. Im wondering how to approach the application if i get a low allowance based on savings and then spend the savings - should I hold off applying until after March altogether?
thanks for any replies to come.


----------



## gipimann (22 Nov 2012)

The means test will include the savings jointly held between you and your wife, and her earnings.   

Have a look at this page for information and an example:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW41/Pages/6Whatisthemeanstest.aspx

If you apply now and qualify based on the savings you currently have, you can ask for a review of means when your savings reduce.


----------



## sillymilly (22 Nov 2012)

Keep records of any large amounts you spend from your savings (receipts etc).  You will be asked what the withdrawals are but if you can prove what you spent it on you should be fine.  Otherwise it might be assumed that you have just moved funds to an account that you haven't declared.


----------



## BoscoTalking (26 Nov 2012)

gipimann - what about children's accounts? surely these would be subject to inclusion into a means test also?

I guess for OP-  get the application in as quickly as possible as waiting times can vary. oru DCA took very little time years ago compared to what is deemed "standard" now.


----------



## gipimann (26 Nov 2012)

No, children's accounts are not means-tested, unless it was suspected that money was being moved into those accounts by parents to avoid a means test.


----------

